# 92a1 first impressions



## thomismetal (Sep 27, 2012)

Finally got to shoot a quick clip through my newest purchase, and second Beretta of my little collection, the 92A1. All I can say is I am in love. I put it up there with my love for 1911's. This gun is so comfortable to shoot. I wish it wasn't dark yet! Damnit


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

What's the first in your collection? And, what's a clip?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I have two 92A1s, and they are super sweet!


----------



## 1911dude85 (Sep 1, 2012)

I love my 92A1!!


----------

